# Get a new weatherproof finish



## Hazyu (Jul 7, 2015)

Few of my old furniture got damaged due to moisture. We tried to repair them but the damage was beyond repair them and finally we had to haul them in a furniture disposal bin. I have to buy new furniture now and I want to make sure that this one had the best wood finishing so that the incident does not happen again. I need your suggestions for the same.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably the most reliable fix would have been to refinish the furniture you had and use an oil based polyurethane or a conversion varnish. Very likely the furniture you had and the new furniture you are going to buy has a lacquer finish. You can put these finishes over lacquer but it's not near as effective as going over raw wood. To minimize adhesion problems scuff the finish with 220 grit sandpaper prior to recoating the furniture and put two thin coats on. The outcome would be better if the finish was sprayed. If you don't have a sprayer if you have compressed air a cheap Harbor Freight sprayer would work fine. I use the model 97855 sprayer.


----------

